# Cannot close YouTube, other apps, windows in Windows 8



## dwblackke (Nov 3, 2012)

If I open a window I do not see how to force an app close. I see ctrl + W to close window, but how do I force an app to close?

Delbert


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

Two ways to do this. to the top of the screen when your on the app you want to close. and click hold and drag down as far you can go. that close's the app.

Or you can move you mouse to the upper left screen and a little screen pop's up.
Just right click on it and you can choose close. 

Or you can move a bit downwards when you on the thing in the upper right corner and you can see all the app's running. and you close them by right clicking and choosing close.


----------



## dwblackke (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks! This is working.

Next thing: I am somehow seeing the bar and tabs at the top, as I wasn't before. This is great, but did this happen when I grabbed the top and pulled down?


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

Your welcome. 

I don't really know what you mean by bar and tabs at the top. I've never seen anything at after pulling the apps down.


----------

